# Travel by Cop



## veggieguy12

Back in summer 2001, on a Sunday afternoon, I was walking on I-4 in Orlando, no gear or anything because I lived in town but had no car. (I had gotten a ride from the south, Kissimmee, up the FL Turnpike and dropped where it meets I-4.) I was going the few miles to get to downtown to meet some people.
Well, maybe I was half-heartedly hitching, maybe I just thought I'd walk. In any case, a car pulls over a good ways ahead of me. Then a cop pulls up behind me. I meet the cop, the civilian car drives away, and the cop says "They stop for you?"
"Ah, I dunno. Maybe."
Cop says, "Yeah, I think I scared 'em away." I give him one of those raised-eyebrows looks, like "Well?..."
He says "You know, it's illegal to hitchhike on the interstate. You have an I.D.?"
"Well, I'm not hitching, just walking into downtown, to Lake Lucerne.", passing my driver's license to him.
"Well you can't walk it up here.", suggesting I go down to the grid of surface-streets. He calls in my details, and we wait 50 seconds for the response from the operator that I'm warrantless.
"How about you give me a lift," I say, without a real investment in the proposal, because I never would have bet it would go anywhere. Five-second pause from the cop: he's considering.
"You have any weapons?", almost perfunctory; he didn't ask to search me or have me prove it by emptying my pockets.
"Naw, I got a pen."
"You'd have to sit in the back."
"Yeah!, that's fine!" I'm grinning now, the long shot is gonna pay off!
"Awright," he says, walking me to the rear of the car and opening the door for me.
On the 10-minute drive over to his station, the police radio is squawking a bunch of dispatches. It's enough to avoid an awkward silence in which we might attempt small talk.
He pulls up to the station, stopping on the down-ramp to the underground garage.
And as he opens the back door and I step out, he says, "Now you can't tell anybody about this."
AWESOME.


----------



## Dillinger

HaHaHa!
"It's illegal to hitchike here. . . wanna ride?"
Hahaha
thats perfect, good show.


----------



## Mouse

THE POWER OF UNREASONABLE REQUESTS PREVAILS AGAIN


----------



## Oaksey

Mouse said:


> THE POWER OF UNREASONABLE REQUESTS PREVAILS AGAIN



unreasonable requests....i should try that sometime. What do you have to lose??


----------



## Clit Comander

we've tried that hundreds of times, and they always say no. GOOD WORK.


----------



## john1158

i used to have a lot of cops drive me up to the next county....
never any long distances thoe.....


----------



## Clit Comander

county line rides are different, they do it cuz they want you out of the county, not cuz their being nice. atleast that my experiance with them. 
we were walking to the yard in a small midwestern town. the cops rolled up did the whole gunz drawn, pat down thing then drove us to the county line, in the middle of fucking no where, we had to walk 20 miles down a two lane road with no cars to get to the next town. so we could hitch. it was bullshit.


----------



## severegout

i've actually received plenty of rides from cops just by asking nicely... one time, about 2 years ago, I got booted off of a very hot CSX "Z" train as it was coming into the Chicago city limits. The railcop was very stern, but nice... we started to ask him some questions about trains in the area and then once he realized we knew what we were talking about he loosened up a whole lot... he asked us where we were heading and I told him where we were going, which was about 8 miles from where we were through some very rough parts of town... he told us where the closest bus stop was but to "be careful"... I asked him "Isn't it your job to protect and serve?" ... he says "Well, yes..." and to which I respond "Well, how about you give us a ride closer into the city, away from the rough parts?" ... he pondered it for a bit but I knew I had him... he asked us if we had any weapons or drugs... we had both (weed and pocket knives) but we only said yes to the weapons --- pocket knives... he confiscated the knives and didn't even search our bags! Had us ride in the back and proceeded to tell us wild stories about busting gangs of fools breaking into containers on trains and also the one time where some people set his CSX police cruiser on FIRE! That's a whole different story... anyway... he kept driving and driving and before long he had us right up to my friends door step! Door to door service... hell, he even gave us two wall calendars and some CSX pens... how friendly.


----------



## veggieguy12

Arrow, the cop who aided me was white-hair-middle-aged, so I'd assume he wasn't new; but your younger cop, my bet would be that either he can stay on the PD and remain nice/decent because it's a small town and friendly atmosphere in that area, or he gets out of the job.
I mean, it just doesn't seem likely that 'nice guys' remain incorruptible and accepted on the police forces of the country - they either get hard and mean like the rest of the boys and fit in, or the hard & mean boys drive 'em out for being 'soft' on 'the scum'.
That cop was decent to me and all, but in a different setting? If I dressed differently, wasn't White, had some foreign accent, whatever? They're people too, but their choice of work diminishes their humanity. 
The only good cop...


----------



## macks

when in thermal, ca working on an organic farm we headed to coachella to try to sneak in on the weekend because there wasn't anything else going on in the desert. we ended up not being able to sneak into anything but the campground, but we found a 40$ bottle of tequila on the ground and drank it. anyway, one of our friends stayed at the campground for the night but the other two of us were going to try to walk back from indio (where coachella music fest was) to thermal, which was about 10 miles. on our way out we asked a cop doing traffic control directions and he proceeded with the normal "there's 1 million latino gangs in this area and you white kids are just asking to get beat up walking through there at night." so, he asks his boss if he can leave post to drive us the 10 miles back to the farm. his boss says no, which wasn't a suprise but then cop says "hang on" and pauses for a few seconds to think. then he says "you know, what I can do is call my wife, and you can come stay at my house tonight and I can take you in the morning." we ended up not taking the offer because we found someone to drive us for 5$ but I almost wish we had now.


----------



## veggieguy12

macks said:


> ...cop says "hang on" and pauses for a few seconds to think. then he says "you know, what I can do is call my wife, and you can come stay at my house tonight and I can take you in the morning."



*Oh my fucking God.* Yeah, you're young Whites and not trashy old drunk-ass fucktards, but even so - a cop opening his home to y'all for the night? I can hardly believe it.


----------



## Cush

about a week ago i was driving around my town and i get pulled over on a back road. i wasn't speeding and i knew all my stuff was in order so i had no idea why the cop pulled me over. when he gets to my car our conversation went something like this:

me: good evening officer
cop: good evening sir. may i see your license and registration?
me: sure officer. they're right here.
cop: so, i see you live in bridgewater. where are you headed?
me: i'm heading to my friend charlie's house.
cop: ok, and where does charlie live?
me: i don't know his address. i just know how to get to his house.
cop: alright. and what are you going to do at charlie's house?
me: i don't really know. i figure we'll watch a movie and then make some dinner.
cop: sounds like a fun night.
me: umm...officer? is there a problem? did you pull me over for a reason.
cop: nah, i was just bored....felt like chatting. have a good night son.

and then hands me my registration and gets back into his car and drives away.


----------



## sykgutt

isn't that illegal?


----------



## veggieguy12

Cush,
I find your story both totally outrageous and hilarious.

Your telling of it makes the cop sound like a funny dude, but I suspect he was trolling for _someone_ to bust for _something_ - and that's just not nice. Good tale though!, glad it ends well enough.


----------



## gofreescout

trying to hitch out of pasco, washington on the interstate after a train mission FAIL a local cop pulls up and gives us the "it's illegal to hitch on the interstate," makes a comment about how our sign doesn't make sense ("PDX"), tells us that we'd have a rough time getting a ride to Portland from there anyway (after we explained the sign), tells us that we've been drinking (thank you), and gives us a ride somewhere somewhere "where you should be able to hitchhike easier." we didn't much try and wound up getting a ride back to the yard for another, more successful, attempt at that.


----------



## drunken marauder

Senior year of high school I am living in my van (1996). A week before graduation someone gets the bright idea ot head off down the east coast so off we go. I tell these kids before we leave that my van is gonna break down and life goes on. We make it bout 2 hours south of Pittsburg and the transmission blows. i start getting my stuff in my pack. My friends are like what are you doing. Going to Florida is my reply hurry up the cops will be here fore long.
Sure enough just as I was about to start walking away they show up. Come to find out the 2 chics are reported runaways Darwin isnt Darwin hes William and we both have the same b day and no id! They find like I dont know how many illegal weapons in my van 2 stolen guns that they never checked out. The whole time there just being cool as fuck. Im seeing like life sentence flash before my eyes. They find my rigs like a half gram of dope. It just keeps getting worse. So the main officer theres like 6 of em now. Says how longs it be since you kids ate. Were like I dunno. Didnt want to tell him we dine and dashed that morning. Anyways they take us to the station buy all four of us Denny's take out hamburgers. We eat they take me and my boy to get travelers aid and send the girls back to MI. They dropped us off at the Greyhound talking bout yall dont come back to Monroeville now!!!!!! Thats my coolest travel by cop... But I've got more than one ride from em. None I asked for and a few I didnt want!!!


----------



## Matt Derrick

pritymic said:


> Senior year of high school I am living in my van (1996). A week before graduation someone gets the bright idea ot head off down the east coast so off we go. I tell these kids before we leave that my van is gonna break down and life goes on. We make it bout 2 hours south of Pittsburg and the transmission blows. i start getting my stuff in my pack. My friends are like what are you doing. Going to Florida is my reply hurry up the cops will be here fore long.
> Sure enough just as I was about to start walking away they show up. Come to find out the 2 chics are reported runaways Darwin isnt Darwin hes William and we both have the same b day and no id! They find like I dont know how many illegal weapons in my van 2 stolen guns that they never checked out. The whole time there just being cool as fuck. Im seeing like life sentence flash before my eyes. They find my rigs like a half gram of dope. It just keeps getting worse. So the main officer theres like 6 of em now. Says how longs it be since you kids ate. Were like I dunno. Didnt want to tell him we dine and dashed that morning. Anyways they take us to the station buy all four of us Denny's take out hamburgers. We eat they take me and my boy to get travelers aid and send the girls back to MI. They dropped us off at the Greyhound talking bout yall dont come back to Monroeville now!!!!!! Thats my coolest travel by cop... But I've got more than one ride from em. None I asked for and a few I didnt want!!!



wow thats ridiculous! :cheers:


----------



## veggieguy12

In Milwaukee, WI now, four days hitching from Spokane, WA (and goddamn Idaho took one whole of those days, just that lil' 70-mile sliver of the panhandle).

About 7:20am, a Wisconsin State Trooper busted my buddy & me with a documented, official warning for HH'ing on the interstate by Madison. She then drove us about ten miles to a gas station, where we very quickly got a ride into Milwaukee.

That was cool, but I think I'd rather have not gotten the lift and instead been given one of those undocumented verbal warnings which leave no papertrail, as all you have to avoid then is dealing with the same cop; in our case, we were risking arrest to hitch on the interstate and get stopped by _any_ cop, 'cos they'd have seen our prior paper-warning. As a result, we resigned ourselves to staying in the city rather try to get north to the real reason for our traveling east.


----------



## bfalk420

Dillinger said:


> HaHaHa!
> "It's illegal to hitchike here. . . wanna ride?"
> Hahaha
> thats perfect, good show.


 It's not illegal to hitchhike anywhere..........you just can't hitch right out on the interstate. f.y.i


----------



## mbgeorge

i've gotten quite a few rides to the next county from cops actually, they call it a 10-14 or something civilian transport, there was actually one time me and a couple friends had just gotten out of jail at like 3 in the morning and were just looking for a place to crash, but didn't have our gear with us because they had taken it to san bernandino so me and rob are looking at this giant carpet hanging over someones fence thinking we could all sleep under that while stickboy is taking a piss around the corner and a cop stops me and rob we tell him we just got out of jail and are walking back into town to get our stuff and he offers us a ride, but stickboy saw the cop and had taken off, the cop circled around the block and found him with us in the backseat he he turns his lights on rolls down the window and says "these guys told me your the one that had the drugs" i don't know i thought it was funny anyhow yeah... he gave us all a ride into town


----------



## anywhere_but_here

almost the only rides I got after I had to get off the train for supplies in nebraska was from highway patrol sheriffs a random guy that was going awol from the army and then finally got a ride to denver from some deadheads on the way to the may show


----------



## Gudj

I got picked up by a really nice cop hitching near Macomb, Il.




bfalk420 said:


> It's not illegal to hitchhike anywhere..........you just can't hitch right out on the interstate. f.y.i



That's not true. In Rhode Island it's "Illegal to stand in the roadway [or adjacent areas sometimes] for the purpose of soliciting a ride". Most places that don't have rules against hitching have lots of other laws that they can say you're breaking. But that part I know you already know.


----------



## Komjaunimas

I too got few rides from cops, one "epic" was in Germany, me and my girlfriend were walking on the highway to the boarder with Poland, it was like 4miles walk so the cops gave us a ride not out of the county but out of the country


----------



## uppercunt

I've got rides to nearby towns from cops and Hi-pos before while hitching. But the best cop ride I ever got was in roseville. I was all the way in town and flew a sign for about 15 seconds by the 7-11 (first time in r-ville) and then a lady cop came and checked us out. It was about 170 degrees if I remember correctly and the lady cop took pity on us and gave us a ride (4 or 5 miles) right to the catch out. She told us not to tell anyone and to get to fresh water and bathe. she told us about 20 times in 5 minutes how bad we smelled; but us and our packs got a much needed free ride.


----------



## tetris

me and my ex got a rides when we got off the ferry from conn, in long island, it got he;lla dark we walked fer hours with no cars and finally ran into a lady and asked where a gas staion was, she asked where our car was, we said aint got 1 we just wanna eat and she calls the cops, a younger guy shows up runs us and then gives us a rides to a closed campground and said "this spot is closed but i had to tell dispatch i was taking you sumwhere, but if you walk about a half mile to the right there is a trail that all the kids take to the beach, no1 patrols there so you will be safe and there is a sevy half way there.. it was pretty rad


----------



## 40ozprophet

A state trooper picked me up once and drove me 20 minutes to the next county. I thought it was pretty nice of him. He radioed it in as a civilian transport, and I don't know the rules for troopers surrounding that, but I guess they can just pick up whoever and move em. I was psyched.


----------



## tobepxt

knoxville cop gave me and my buddy a ride downtown from the outskirts a couple months ago. even told us places we could busk without getting messed with by other cops. recommended we use grayhound and when we were like "are you buying?" he changed it to.. well if youre gonna hitchhike out just stay off the interstate ramps. lol...


----------



## CelticWanderer

lucky as shit man. The media and facebook has me all scarefd of pigs now that they're shootin everyone. I Forget that alot of em are decent people.
Back when i was skating everyday i would go miles out to hit bigger hills and usually around 3, 4 in the morning a cop would show up and be like, well, i should take you home so you dont get into any trouble and all that. I would always just agree because by then i wasa tired and a ride home instead of skating was always nice.


----------



## Leap

Got rides from cops twice. Once when I got dropped off at a ramp in the middle of no where with like zero traffic on it. Got a ride from a nice lady to the truckstop about 10 minutes away. 
Then I got a ride off of the 407(toll route) because someone called that I was "impeding" traffic. so she drove me into town closer to the road I was going towards. Probably saved me a day of walking with that ride. 

Huh, didn't even realize until now that they were both females.


----------



## cultofsam

My companions and I were hitching down us1 in Jupiter, FL and we got stopped by a cop and he insisted on giving us a ride after his whole "hitchhiking is illegal" talk. Ends up driving us all the way to the next county.


----------

